# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  εν μέρει κατάθλιψη και σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας

## neroutsos

Όλα κόμπλε

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Θα αυτοκτονησεις για κατι που θα το θυμασαι σε λιγα χρονια και θα γελας πινοντας μπυρες. 
Ουδείς αναντικατάστατος να το θυμασαι αυτο.
Διαλεξε την πιο δυσκολη και ταυτοχρονως την πιο ευκολη οδο, καμια επαφη. Μια φορα περα δωθε για παντα περα δωθε και θα χανεις τα καλυτερα σου χρονια, γεμιζοντας τα θλιψη και αρνητικοτητα και παραμελωντας τον εαυτο σου. Καλο για εσενα καλο και για αυτην. Να ξερεις οτι οι γυναικες εκτιμουν καταβαθος τον αντρα που παίρνει την πρωτοβουλια να δωσει τελος σε μια σχεση που ταλαιπωρείται και αυτη και δεν εχει την δυναμη να απεγκλωβιστει, διοτι τα περα δωθε δεν βασιζονται στην αγαπη αλλα στην αδυναμια και των δυο.

----------

